# Trivia 1/21



## luckytrim (Jan 21, 2019)

trivia 1/21
DID YOU KNOW...
In Tibet, before the coming of the British, the punishment for  theft or
murder was being thrown down a well and left to  starve.

1. Tetrahydrocannabinol  is the active ingredient in..... what  ?
2. Leo Tolstoy's sprawling epic "War and Peace" tells about  the effects of
war on Russia. Which war is the focus of the  novel?
  a. - WWI
  b. - WWII
  c. - Crimean
  d. - Napoleonic
3. Dr. Benjamin Spock, author of "The Common Sense Book of  Baby and Child
Care" , went to jail in 1968... what for ?
4. Only one of the Fifty can be typed using letters in just  one row of your 
keyboard... which one is it ?
5. Who Was POTUS........
...When the Hindenburg Burned at Lakehurst...
6. Strange Words are These ;
What's the more common name for trimethylxanthine  ?
(Hint; It's considered a stimulant...)
7. The Green Bay Packers are named after the Indian Packing  Company... 
Question is, what did the
Indian Packing Company 'pack' ?
  a. - Meat
  b. - Cheese
  c. - Nuts & Bolts
  d. - Nuts & Raisins
8. In what country did the singing group, The Four Lads,  originate?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The overweight, laughing 'Buddha that you see displayed in  Chinese
restaurants is thought to be the oldest, and probably the  closest, depiction
of Gautama Buddha.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Marijuana
2. - d
3. Anti-War activities
4. Alaska
5. FDR
6. Caffeine
7. - a
8. Canada

CRAP !!
The "Laughing" Buddha that people often see in restaurants is  not The 
Buddha,
Gautama Buddha. Rather, he is a character in Chinese folklore  called Budai.
Budai (Chinese:布袋) or Budai Luohan, pronounced Hotei in  Japanese, also known 
as the Laughing Buddha, is the person who might be the next  Buddha after 
Gautama Buddha. He has become incorporated into Buddhist,  Taoist and Shinto 
culture and is based on a Chinese monk.


----------

